# CCS, CPC, ICD Coder Seeking a Remote Opportunity



## em2177 (Aug 7, 2014)

Over 11 years of Coding/Auditing experience. CCS, CPC, and ICD 10 certified. Currently seeking a full time remote opportunity. Available immediately. 

Coding Background: Auditing, Outpatient, Inpatient, ER, Physician Pro Fee, Observation, HCC, Cardiology, Dermatology, E/M, Family Practice, GI, Internal Medicine, ICD10, Laboratory, Radiology, OB/GYN, Ophthalmology, Orthopedics, Pediatrics, Podiatry, Surgery, and various remote coding projects. Knowledge of remote work procedures. Physician and staff education. 

Offer advanced computer skills in MS Office Suite, EHR, 3M, Allscripts, Cerner, Cytrix, Epic, Mc Kesson, MHC, AB1455, Quantum, STAR, and other applications and systems.

Feel free to contact me via email: pandm2009@att.net

Thank You,

Elizabeth Montelongo, CCS, CPC, ICD 10


----------



## Partha45 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi ,

       I have seeking remote coding for HCC & ICD or E&M coding, Kindly give me an any opportunity is available 


Thanks & Regards,

Parthasarathi P CPC 
+919840630581


----------



## Partha45 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi ,

       I have four years of experience in medical coding filed .
       I have seeking remote coding for HCC & ICD or E&M coding, Kindly give me an any opportunity is available

Mail id : parthamedcoder@gmail.com 


Thanks & Regards,

Parthasarathi P CPC 
+919840630581


----------



## veddy (Sep 11, 2014)

*Remote Coding Positions*

Job Title: Remote Certified Coders/Auditors Wanted 50 Positions available
Employer:	MedSave USA
Type:	Hourly Part-TimeFull-Time
Skills:	HCC or Chronic Condition coding/auditing (Ability to work remotely)
Specialties:	Minimum 2 years coding experience with previous HCC or Chronic Condition Coding experience
Required Certifications:	CCSP RHIA,RHIT or CPMA,one of the following CPC,CCS,CPC-H
Preferred Certifications:	CCSP RHIA,CPC-H,CCS,one of the following CPC,RHIT or CPMA
Required Experience:	1 to 2 years
Preferred Experience:	3 to 4 years
Location:	Hauppauge, NY
Date Posted:	9/4/2014
MedSave, a National Record Retrieval and Coding Company is currently looking for Amazingly Talented AAPC and/or AHIMA Certified Medical Coders and Auditors to work remotely coding charts from the comfort of your home office .

We currently have an additional 50 positions open for strong dedicated professional coders seeking a fulfilling and dynamic career providing superior coding and excellent customer service to our clients.  

Our certified coders review, analyze, and code diagnostic information within a patient's medical record based on client specific guidelines.  Each coder will ensure compliance with established ICD-9, CM coding guidelines, third party reimbursement policies, regulations and accreditation guidelines.

Both Part Time (20hrs/week) and Full Time (40hrs/week) available work on your schedule from the comfort of your  home office.  



Applying
Apply online at: https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Med...ditors-wanted-for-remote-hcc-coding-positions

or send resume to careers@medsaveusa.co


----------



## kitkatcoder (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello,

Equalize RCM is looking for remote Inpatient/OBS/SDS coders.  Send your resume to the coding director Crisleyla Sliman @ crisleyla.sliman@equalizercm.com.


----------

